# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Технические и иные вопросы  >  Спам на главной? :)

## virusxr866

Однако... все новости ведут на http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=66324 Лишний вес блаблабла. Поломали?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

